# Boot Vorgang entruempeln - Initscripte

## Asante

Hey,

ich hab mein gentoo aufm laptop laufen, mit dem ich oefters mal unterwegs bin und deswegen vorzugsweise das wlan benutze.. nur startet aber beim booten immer eth0 zuerst und blockiert damit die route..

da ich eth0 egntl nur in ausnahmen brauche, moechte ich es gerne aus dem default runlevel haben und nur bei bedarf per hand starten.

also hab ich eth0 aus dem default runlevel ausgetragen, es wird aber immer noch gestartet?

hab hier im forum nen vorschlag gefunden, der ein aehnliches problem beschreibt:

 *firefly wrote:*   

> eventuell liegt es an diesen beiden einstellungen, dass net.eth0 nicht bedacht wird, als passende Voraussetzung für "need net"
> 
> ```
> hotplug_eth0="no"
> 
> ...

 

allerdings glaube ich nich, dass mir das hilft?

meine runlevels sehen zur zeit so aus:

```
# rc-update show

               acpid | battery      default                  

           alsasound |         boot                          

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

               cupsd | battery      default                  

                dbus | battery      default                  

                 gpm | battery      default                  

                hald | battery      default                  

            hostname |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

         laptop_mode | battery      default                  

               local | battery      default nonetwork        

          localmount |         boot                          

             modules |         boot                          

              net.lo |         boot                          

           net.wlan0 | battery      default                  

                 nfs |         boot                          

           rmnologin |         boot                          

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

      udev-postmount |              default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

          vixie-cron | battery      default
```

außerdem brauch ich nfs doch egntl auch nur, wenn ich festplatten o.ae. uebers netzwerk mounten moechte, oder?

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Asante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da ich eth0 egntl nur in ausnahmen brauche, moechte ich es gerne aus dem default runlevel haben und nur bei bedarf per hand starten.
> 
> also hab ich eth0 aus dem default runlevel ausgetragen, es wird aber immer noch gestartet?
> ...

 

Wenn eth0 per Hotplug gestartet wird, steht das ganz zu Beginn der Boot Meldungen (sowas wie "Hotplugging devices eth0"). Das Hotplugging von eth0 kannst du verhindern in /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

```

oder für OpenRC in /etc/rc.conf 

```

rc_hotplug="!net.eth0"

```

----------

## Asante

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn eth0 per Hotplug gestartet wird, steht das ganz zu Beginn der Boot Meldungen (sowas wie "Hotplugging devices eth0"). Das Hotplugging von eth0 kannst du verhindern in /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das wars. danke!

kann mir dann noch jemand sagen, wofuer ich nfs im runlevel brauche?

----------

## musv

 *Asante wrote:*   

> kann mir dann noch jemand sagen, wofuer ich nfs im runlevel brauche?

 

Auszug aus der Kernel-Doku:

"If you don't know what it is, probably you don't need it."

Sofern du kein Netzwerk mit nfs-Freigaben in Betrieb hast, brauchst du's auch nicht.

----------

## Asante

ja.. das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber als ichs dann ausm runlevel genommen hab, ist der laptop beim booten haengen geblieben.. leider weiß ich nich mehr, wobei genau und hab keine livecd hier, mit der ich nach dem testen chrooten kann.

hat sonst jemand ne idee im kopf?

ansonsten muesst ichs am wochenende nochmal ausprobieren und die fehlermeldung hier posten..

----------

